# Two Recipes for Homemade Green Chile Sauce



## chilerelleno (Nov 12, 2020)

* Green Chile Sauce*
These are two fairly traditional New Mexico style green chile sauces that can be made as thin or thick as you like.
Made with Hatch/Anaheim green chiles, and depending on the variety can be mild or hot.
In a pinch it can be made with anything from any type of green colored chile peppers, from the lowly Bell Pepper, Cubanelles, Jalapenos or Pablanos.
Great as a sauce on almost anything or a great base for New Mexico Green Chile, just add meat.

First up will be an easy recipe using canned ingredients and then a bit more labor intensive using all fresh ingredients








* Canned*
2 27oz cans of diced or chopped green chiles
2 7oz cans of Salsa verde
1-1/2c chicken broth
2T bacon grease or other oil
2T flour     
2t granulated garlic
1t ground Mexican oregano
1/2t ground cumin
salt
Prepare roux with oil and flour.
Everything but the salt into a sauce pan, bring to a boil and simmer for about half an hour.
Add roux as thickener as needed.
Salt to taste.

*Fresh Roasted Green Chile Sauce*
2lbs fresh green chiles, roasted, skinned and seeded, diced or chopped
4-6 fresh tomatillos, roasted and minced
1 large white onion, halved, roasted and minced
2c pork or chicken broth
2T bacon grease or other oil
2T flour     
1 bunch cilantro, chopped
(pull the leaves and small stems off the large stems, discard large stems)
2T garlic, minced
2t ground Mexican oregano
1t ground cumin
salt
Prepare roux with oil and flour.
Combine the prepared chiles, tomatillos, onions, garlic and cilantro all  together in a large sauce pan.
Add chicken broth and seasonings except the salt, bring to a boil then reduce heat and simmer for about half an hour.
Add roux as thickener as needed.
Salt to taste.


----------



## disco (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks so tasty! I may have to steal borrow this! Big like!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2020)

have this bookmarked...thanks for sharing!

Ryan


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 13, 2020)

CR, Thank -you!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2020)

Good stuff! My recipe is similar.
And, folks...Don't be afraid to use Canned Green Chiles. Top quality Canned Chiles and even Tomatoes, are packed at their peak flavor or ripeness. Read the Label. I look for 100% single ingredient Canned items. If they contain Salt or Citric Acid, you can rinse the Chiles or adjust your recipe. A bit of Sugar will balance acidity...JJ


----------



## sandyut (Nov 13, 2020)

Many thanks 

 chilerelleno
 !!! Ive been needing this for a long time!


----------

